# Should I trim the fat cap off of a PR?



## mythmaster (Jul 12, 2010)

I've been wanting to smoke a Prime Rib roast forever, and I've been looking at some small ones at my local grocer.  Most of them have a huge fat cap on them, though.  I'd like to get one and use a garlic paste rub that I found, but I don't know if I should trim down the fat cap or not first.  I also want to make an au jus out of the drippings, so I'm really not sure what to do here.

Any advice?


----------



## bbally (Jul 12, 2010)

Is this a boneless or bone in ribeye?

If boneless I trim to 1/2 and inch.  For bone in I trim to 3/8ths or a little less.


----------



## mythmaster (Jul 12, 2010)

Boneless.  Thank you, sir!  I'll trim it to 1/2 inch and score it before applying the paste.

This is for Mom -- I like to hit her with something special when she least expects it.


----------



## erain (Jul 12, 2010)

dont forget to catch all the drippings, when you foil the roast and put it to rest, take all the drippings and put in the fridge in a bowl and the fat will rise to the top and harden up and let you lift it off and discard leaving you with the pure liquid gold to use for au jus...


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jul 12, 2010)

Come in with a knife and cut the fatcap back but do not remove. Apply your paste or whatever and then lay it back over the loin meat. Tie it up with some butcher twine and rock on..


----------



## ricklarge (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm no expert but fat is flavor so I like Pit's recommendation.


----------



## erain (Jul 12, 2010)

RickLarge said:


> I'm no expert but fat is flavor so I like Pit's recommendation.


you have to remember, this is a prime rib not a brisket, you are not going to cook to the temps that are gonna render the external fat into juices anyway... a rib roast has enough internal marbling to keep it plenty juicy. i do not believe trimming the fat is going to decrease flavor a bit. it will be much more attractive on the plate though if trimmed.  one thing i like to do every now and then is take the roast straight from the fridge to a very hot grill and sear the untrimmed fatcap. renders off a bunch of the excess fat, then to the smoker... the sear really adds to the flavor.


----------



## mythmaster (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah, that sounds good, Pit.  Also, I was already planning on saving the drippings for au jus.  Thank you, erain!

I'll start a new thread whenever I get this going.  I have some homemade sides to accompany it, too.  Thanks, everyone!


----------

